# Une appli pour gérer les Listes d'Amis Facebook ?



## NioubyNerd (3 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai beaucoup
beaucoup
vraiment beaucoup d'amis sur Facebook.

Hormis l'éternel débat sur la qualité et la quantité, j'aimerais savoir si l'un(e) d'entre vous a un outil pratique pour gérer les listes d'amis de façon assez simple, pour pouvoir justement bien cibler, ensuite, ses publications.

Une application iPad, assez visuelle par exemple, m'aiderait bien.

Merci pour votre aide.

Au fait, ai je posté cette question au bon endroit ?


----------

